# Raised garden railroad



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am currently looking for ideas to build a outside layout. I have decided that due to getting up and down off the ground, that ground level track is probably not a good idea. I was thinking of raisng it off the ground 18-24" in a flower bed/raised garden type. Anyone out there willing to share pictures or steps on how you did your project?. Maybe describe the drainage if need be and type of block or wood for the retaining walls used?. I'm kicking around on using the landscaping blocks from places like Lowes or Menards.. Just need some advice from experienced people that have gone this route.... Thanks


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Travis,

Here's a classic on that subject:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/POC RR/POC_Main_Pt-1.pdf

===>Cliffy


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks CliffyJ.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Paladino, in Omaha is making a raised bed. Some photos are here on the River City Web site:

Jerry's Railroad Build


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank You jerry, that is what I want to do for mine. I am looking for ideas how to do it, and do it right. Travis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry hired a guy to put in the stone work and backfill it, he's doing the track work/etc. Sounds like the way to do it to me!


----------

